# 1066 new clutch problems



## TN_Farmboy (Mar 5, 2012)

I just finished a complete engine rebuild on our IH 1066 gear drive tractor. While doing the rebuild we decided to go ahead and replace the clutch and throwout bearing while we had it split apart though we were not having any problems with the clutch beforehand. The good news is the new engine runs great. the bad news is the new clutch won't engage. The T\A and hyd. assist seem to all be working fine and I have the throwout bearing adjusted to within about 1/8 inch if the fingers on the clutch housing but still cannot put the tractor in gear with the engine running without it lurching forward or backwards. It is however disenguaging enough that i can hold the tractor in place by pressing the brakes. apologies for the long post any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How is your pressure plate? Is it original yet? Its possible that the pressure plate is not releasing fully, causing it to drag on the new, thicker clutch plate. Did you check the adjustment as outlined in the manual? From what I remember, there should be a certain amount of free play in the clutch pedal. I scanned the pages in the I&T manual relating to adjusting the clutch. If you want me to send them to you, PM me with your email address and I can send them to you as a PDF file. According to the manual, there should be 3/4" free play as measured between the arrow on the clutch pedal and the platform. Disconnect the transmission brake linkage before measuring or adjusting the free play.


----------



## TN_Farmboy (Mar 5, 2012)

Though i said it was new, the entire clutch was actually just rebuilt by a local clutch shop. I have a manual ordered but have not recieved it yet so any info on the adjustment would be appreciated. If you have naything on the adjustment for the trans brake that would be great too. I also spoke to a local mechanic that said it may just simply be that the clutch just needs to be used to slip it and wear some of the extra thickness off of the clutch plate, so i may try that as well.


----------



## TN_Farmboy (Mar 5, 2012)

Well the tractor is finally fixed, and I thought I should post a follow up for anyone else who might have this same problem, apparently though it doesn't say so in the manual the bolts that mount the clutch plate to the flywheel are only supposed to be torqued to 35lbs, not realizing this we had just tightened them down as tight as possible with a standard ratchet which wasn't allowing the clutch disc to fully release from the flywheel. after loosening the bolts and torquing them to the correct specs it shifts like a dream.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That's good to hear. Sometimes it pays to re-read over the manual before final assembly to be sure you didn't miss anything. I find myself doing that more and more at work now due to having to tear things apart again to fix something I forgot or did wrong.


----------

